# Senior-itis, I think



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny's behavior patterns are changing. She's having more times when she's 'off'. It's very noticeable because she's always been such a playful pistol!! It never took more than a look or a quick more to ramp her up to a 10 and get her playing.

Last night she wouldn't play with me on the couch. We almost always have a session of couch wrestling, throwing the afgan over her head, playing biting and paw grabbing. I couldn't get her interested last night.

And yet, over at Jennifer's earlier in the day she was leaping and bouncing all over the place...our regular Penny-girl!!

One possibility is that we changed out her joint supplement so she may have some discomfort by night time. We're going to order her regular supplement. We feel behind in the ordering and bought some at the pet store.

A couple of nights ago, she seemed restless and wanted to go out in the evening. I let her out (reluctantly because it was dark) and she'd just stand on the patio. Senior moment? Then another time she went out (just couldn't settle that night) I saw her laying on the drive way, head up, just looking around. When I called her, she came in as if she'd forgotten she had a house.

The other possibility is that she's 10. Eventually she's going to slow down. It's possible that while she will have more boughts of energy than not, she will get tired and go to bed earlier. I know I don't stay up until the wee hours, raising h*ll, anymore. It's fair to expect she won't either.

I never knew how much I loved her rowdiness and sparkling attitude. You would never have convinced me, when she was a pup, that a day would come when I would mourn its passing. But, I love her so much, she is my heart dog. And if all she wants to do is sleep on the couch next to me and get petted, then it's all good.

I'd love to hear from other parents of 'young' seniors and hear your experiences on how aging in a healthy dog started.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

I think that as dogs age they don't have to go out as much, or don't want to go out as much. I think it can be a problem with seeing in the dark and also they start to lose depth perception. Smooch, our 11 1/2 year old Golden Ret., would get those bursts of energy where she's pick up a toy and shake it for a minute or two, and then lay down.
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....,cf.osb&fp=963a91ed7ef80ac4&biw=1104&bih=522

P.S. I think the change in meds could contribute to her not wanting to play with you on the couch, or maybe she was just having a bad night.


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Penny's Mom ~ My Sunny is 12 and she too has her moments of not wanting anything to do with me, just kind of veggin out on her "throne". But then other moments she wants to get all riled up, run around the back yard, or make me chase her up and down the hall. She's just getting older and not quite as active as she once was. It could be that she was having an off night and the meds change could be the culprit as well. Give it a bit and once you get her regular meds, see if that helps.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's sad. I try not to be selfish.

This morning she was 'all that and a bag of chips'!! Leaped onto the bed and was all about the game of grab my paw and I'll bite your hand...her fav game.

It will take some getting used to, but a quiet evening once in a while is a good thing. I'll just reflect on times past when I couldn't do anything for even a minute without her pestering me to play!!! :smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Speaking of change in meds: this joint supplement from Pet Supply plus (I think) has even more of the good stuff in it than her previous supplement so we're going to stick with it...we think it's a good thing.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Time to get another dog? Angelina started slowing down like that too but now with Cannella she is competitive, motivated and acts like a 2 year old again! Lots of work but it really did give her a 2nd puppyhood! K


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am thinking that way...don't tell Penny's Dad. :curtain: I wish I could rent a puppy once in a while...I'm pretty sure I don't want two dogs...as much as I think I do want two dogs. And I worry about the second dog when Penny passes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Casey will be 11 next month. A few days ago I got home, climbed up to the house (wooden stairs leading to the deck so they make some noise), unlocked the door, unloaded groceries and went looking for him .. there he was crashed on my bed, his tail flipping like he was having a great dream. I woke him up and he became fully alert and ran to the back door to wait for Ms Towhee to come in .. fully alert once he spotted her and they started their zoomies and playing in the back yard.

This is really the first sign I have noticed of my Lil Red feeling his age and it made me a bit sad. Usually he is up and at the door before the key goes in or joins me in the kitchen while I put stuff away - now he may have had a great hike with my brother and was completely exhausted, but it was worrisome for a few minutes for sure.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Well the older 1 - 3 year olds seem to do well in my household but as you know Nellie's story it took time, seperation and gradual hanging out together supervised; especially with two girls! I think one thing in our favor was that Nellie had been socialized with other dogs and loves, loves, loves to play with other dogs. Angelina was more on the fearful side. For the life of me I can't tell which dog is dominate...Cannella will still Angelina's ball from between her paws and I let her, then another moment Angelina will turn her big butt into Cannella and move her away with her body to get her share of rubs and pets. I wonder, does someone have to be dominate in a household of more then one dog? (new thread perhaps)?

Do you have any rescues in your area that could match you up with an appropriate dog? (oh hon, look what followed me home???, I'm just fostering!).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny would do best with a puppy as an addition. She's shy with other dogs. A puppy that she could push around would be ideal. Plus she's such a terrific role model, I'm sure she would do most of the work for us when it came to 'mannering' the puppy.

There would be an issue with attention jealousy. I see that when she's at the barn with Sascha. Sascha loves everybody and freely gives hugs, kisses and a few leaps for that face-to-face intimacy.  Penny will immediately come over and push her way in. She doesn't push Sascha away or try to intimidate Sascha. But, maybe because I always turn my attention to Penny. Not sure that would be a happy environment for a pup if she's (yes it would be a girl) always pushed away from affection. Maybe I should try ignoring Penny at the barn a bit and see how she reacts to being left out of the lovin'.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> *I am thinking that way...* I wish I could rent a puppy once in a while...I'm pretty sure I don't want two dogs...as much as I think I do want two dogs.* And I worry about the second dog when Penny passes.*


Ditto, totally get this. Seems once you have 2 dogs you always have 2. I have only been a one dog at a time guy. Maybe you should post a "should I go for it" thread :curtain: Don't expect anyone to say no to a pup though 

A little bit of senioritis is ok here and there, gradually over time. Gives us time to adjust to another phase of their lives.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think a puppy,could be real good for penny, you might be surprised,at the difference, it could make,on the up side for her.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

One comment I have is you don't ignore one and love on the other...you have two hands you love on them both! 

Also Angelina crashes out most of the day (just turned 11) and that doesn't bother me. She is getting hard of hearing so if she is inside she does not run to the door first, but also I don't mind. She is like a 70 year old lady, right? She can't walk as far or go up the hills as the younger, and I limit how much 'bounce' her ball gets; but she is still right there with her trotting, opinions, and acting like a big two year old....just not all the time!

She is also getting selective hearing...and not because of deafness but because of "I know, and I don't want too!". Interesting the aging process....

If you get a puppy (you probably already know this) you will also need to give Penny some time out time from the puppy so she isn't getting played with (harrassed) all the time!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

First of all, I've read enough "should I go for it" threads to know EXACTLY what the unanimous answer to that question is!!!!! No need to poll this group!!

I believe people should get a puppy BECAUSE THEY WANT A PUPPY. It shouldn't come into the house with a 'job'...i.e. keep my senior young. So I'm hestitant on that count BIG TIME. 

Penny's Dad is pretty adamant about not having 2 dogs and I'm merely ambivalent. So, it's not going to happen soon.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, of course,you should want the puppy, but it can put a light into your older one, i see kooper, soon to be 9, playing with cambridge, now you would have to know koop, very laid back, not into balls, except when he was young, HE LIKED TO CHEW THEM UP, such a sweet, mild boy, he actually plays with cambridge, not seen that since he was a pup, never played that way,with spirit, spirit is almost 20 months.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie and Clyde, now 11 years old have slowed alot in the last year. They both sleep a great deal more, I struggle to keep Clyde eating. Bonnie loves food! While they both still get the zoomies, and love to swim; they have days that are better than others. Clyde has some days where it is hard to get him to even go out to potty, I try to really enjoy every day for what it is. Some days they will play with Calvin and Hobbes (two years old); other days I think they just want to be left alone.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, you did not ask an opinion on getting a puppy (I actually was in the midst of answering that question on a facebook forum) and so my post was sidetracked! Just ignore the puppy stuff and read the senior stuff! I hope Penny does well with the new meds and dosages...K


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

BTW when Angelina goes (hoping not for years and years from now!) we will be gettting another dog. I agree with GoldenCamper, once you have 2 dogs in the household you never want one again! I'll probably have to buy another Kayak to fit everyone in!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think she definitely had a senior evening last night. Today she was just nuts at the barn: pouncing at the kitty (he loves it) and biting my feet! So, looks like we'll have some puppy moments and some senior moments. It's all good!


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup, Sunny has her puppy moments still and her senior moments. The senior moments are more frequent now, I'll grant you. But I'll love and cherish ALL of her moments. Even when I reach down to pet her and she looks at me and runs away...LOL. "Leave me alone mom, can't you see I was sleeping here!!"


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> A little bit of senioritis is ok here and there, gradually over time. Gives us time to adjust to another phase of their lives.


This is so true.

I've noticed little moments with Tee over the past 18 months or so. She definitely spends much more time sleeping or resting. We get up in the morning, go out, she eats, and then she goes back to bed again, until I take her out a couple hours later for a bigger walk or trip to the park before I go to work. 

She doesn't always get up when I get home.

We sometimes leave the park and she walks the wrong way.  I have to gently call to her, and she eventually stops and turns as if to say, what just happened there? 

But then there are mornings where she is jumping out of her skin. I love that. I tell her she is full of beans! But I guess the moments are their way of preparing us...


----------

